# void shield generator



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

man that thing is big


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks good! Glad they are building models for them, and big ones as well! (makes them a bit less competitive in my book), will wait till I see one though.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Looks good! Glad they are building models for them, and big ones as well! (makes them a bit less competitive in my book), will wait till I see one though.



Them? Who? Why less competitive? What is this thing?!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Them? Who? Why less competitive? What is this thing?!


Void Shield Generator from Stronghold Assault. It projects a Void Shield bubble!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Them? Who? Why less competitive? What is this thing?!


As Zion Said. 

And Less Competitive because the counts as I have seen used have been quite small models. This tall thing will be hard to hide, thus easy(er) to take it out.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not owning the SA was my downfall in this thread


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Uveron said:


> As Zion Said.
> 
> And Less Competitive because the counts as I have seen used have been quite small models. This tall thing will be hard to hide, thus easy(er) to take it out.


Well first they have to get through the Void Shield(s) (as you can stack them by buying a formation of them so they form a several layer thick shield wall).



Einherjar667 said:


> Not owning the SA was my downfall in this thread


Don't worry about it too much. I'm a bit of a collector so I end up scooping up all the books (at least the physical books, but I'm starting to branch out to supplements and dataslates now too).


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Zion said:


> Well first they have to get through the Void Shield(s) (as you can stack them by buying a formation of them so they form a several layer thick shield wall).


Yes, but their are ways to rip though layers of Void Shields with some speed, and then not have to face it returning again. Not saying its going to be easy, not at all. But easier with a fortifcation you can target than just have to deal with the bubbles of AV 12 from a target hidden by ruins and tanks.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This book sounds pretty interesting going by this thread.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Taller means less competitive, yes... but on the plus side, a larger base area means several more inches to that 12" radius!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this also "voids" the chaos havoc and chosen rumours









also in the issue are quake cannon craters.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I suspect the chaos stuff will come out at random points to keep everyone waiting and paying attention to new releases.

I thought the new IG stuff was coming up this week, no?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I suspect the chaos stuff will come out at random points to keep everyone waiting and paying attention to new releases.
> 
> I thought the new IG stuff was coming up this week, no?


This would (traditionally) be the weeked to announce a new codex. No idea for sure anymore though.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Zion said:


> This would (traditionally) be the weeked to announce a new codex. No idea for sure anymore though.



I am finding the release schedule to for GW to be random and yet pretty great all at the same time. How long can they keep this rate of production up?

On a side note the new void generator looks pretty good. A nicely fragile looking structure that adds a lot of strength to a defensive army.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Not really what I thought of as a void shield I was think of some kind of satellite dish or a Hoth shield generator like in The Empire Strikes Back.



Einherjar667 said:


> I thought the new IG stuff was coming up this week, no?


Never IG are gone all we have now is Astra Militarum, GO SPACE MILITARY!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Is this book any cool? Like, fluff and everything?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's a pretty awesome piece of kit. I'd never use it, but it would make a nice centrepiece on any table.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> This would (traditionally) be the weeked to announce a new codex. No idea for sure anymore though.


Tuesday week it'll be released, 
in hardback, paperback, pdf, and sodium chloride


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

renren said:


> man that thing is big


That's what she said.

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Nacho libre said:


> That's what she said.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist.


Eh....to easy it's like shooting a crippled horse, they just lay there, maybe make some noise till it goes off in their face.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Eh....to easy it's like shooting a crippled horse, they just lay there, maybe make some noise till it goes off in their face.


The mental image that I just conjured from that was pretty disturbing.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Nacho libre said:


> The mental image that I just conjured from that was pretty disturbing.


Is it of a horse getting shot in the face with a gun or........what I think you are thinking of.. if it's the later.....that's not what I intended:shok:, remind me never to let you near a horse.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Is it of a horse getting shot in the face with a gun or........what I think you are thinking of.. if it's the later.....that's not what I intended:shok:, remind me never to let you near a horse.


No it was the image of a horse getting blasted. It's quite horrible to imagine.

What were you thinking anyway? Hmm

Ps. Don't worry about me going near horses I've got a phobia of them.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Nacho libre said:


> No it was the image of a horse getting blasted. It's quite horrible to imagine.
> 
> What were you thinking anyway? Hmm
> 
> Ps. Don't worry about me going near horses I've got a phobia of them.


It's not horrifying if it's done right, at least to me......and preferably when the horse is knocked out.....it can be very traumatizing if not.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

locustgate said:


> It's not horrifying if it's done right, at least to me......and preferably when the horse is knocked out.....it can be very traumatizing if not.


Seems messy.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Nacho libre said:


> Seems messy.


Don't use a shotgun or you can use a captive bolt and I'm going to stop talking about this as my paranoia is acting up.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Don't use a shotgun or you can use a captive bolt and I'm going to stop talking about this as my paranoia is acting up.


I agree


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

It already sold out? lol


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> It already sold out? lol


I thought that; considering any player can take up to three of these in a game, making only 1000 seems a bit dim. Perhaps they are doing what they did with some supplements, making them available purely as E-Books and making you wait 6 months for the hardback? Mabye testing how it's recieved.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dakingofchaos said:


> I thought that; considering any player can take up to three of these in a game, making only 1000 seems a bit dim. Perhaps they are doing what they did with some supplements, making them available purely as E-Books and making you wait 6 months for the hardback? Mabye testing how it's recieved.



Maybe. I guess if they don't often release scenery, they'd be wary of how it would sell. Clearly it went well, haha.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I went on ten minutes after they had put it up on the website and the piece of shit had sold out.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im wondering if this was just a first to market place holder model? Because a 1000 units worldwide and resin really is a wasted opportunity in my opinion.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Its resin?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Its resin?


Yes.

And that is a possibility Bits, the alternative is that we may either be seeing a return of the ol' limited edition terrain stuff or (alternatively) this might get shunted over to FW in the future (since it proved very successful), or will return in limited batches (as FW still has limited means to cast so they could only see so many of these at a time, in time we may see another 1K, and so on in periodic waves).

Lotta possibilities there.


----------

